# Is the Charge laggy for anyone else?



## XaeroR35 (Jul 21, 2011)

I came from the Droid X running Liberty ROM and it was snappy and stable. I have tried multiple ROMS for the Charge and they all seem to have lag issues in certain situations. The user interface just isn't quick and smooth. I cant quite put my finger on what causes it but it is becoming very annoying to me. I have voodoo lag-fix enabled.

So does anyone else have a laggy Charge?


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Have any examples of what exactly you're doing when you experience the lag?


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

XaeroR35 said:


> I came from the Droid X running Liberty ROM and it was snappy and stable. I have tried multiple ROMS for the Charge and they all seem to have lag issues in certain situations. The user interface just isn't quick and smooth. I cant quite put my finger on what causes it but it is becoming very annoying to me. I have voodoo lag-fix enabled.
> 
> So does anyone else have a laggy Charge?


Didn't the lagfix help at all?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

You can give these a try if you want.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1216098


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

It will feel that way until we get away from the recooked touchwiz roms, lagfix or not. Once we get a chargemtd kernel we will be flying. Until then you have to be patient.


----------



## yyhd (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been using my SGS2 exclusively for the past month because Verizon doesn't work where I am at now (unless I want to pay incredible amounts for roaming). Once in a while, I turn on my Charge to see if I've received any texts, and compared to my SGS2 it's super laggy.

But that's also comparing two different beasts. SGS2 is allegedly one of the most powerful phones out on the global market, while Charge is one of the best LTE/4G phones in the US market.

Lagfix does fix the Charge's lag a lot, however.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I can say this, with my experience in smart phones. (I root all my friends phones and their friends phones etc... If you use the right combination of rom / kernel / and tweaks. The Charge stands up with the best of them. I have ZERO lag on my Charge with the settings I have. Everything is instant loading, and app install / recovery is next to nothing.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Care to share your current settings?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

I just loaded the new modems (EPQ1) in Odin then loaded GC GBE 1.9RC2.3 in recovery and made a big difference even from GC 1.91FE w/ 0.13.3 kernel. No lag and just plain fast.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I experience the most lag with the notification pull down in ALL roms except Eclipse 1.2.

Something about the notification pull down especially in Humble and Gummy ,it's very laggy. Even when overclocked, open up your maps, and immediately drag your notification up and down and watch it stutter.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm currently on Gummy FE 1.9 with Imnuts' OTB kernel, V6 Supercharger, and Loopy Smoothness. This phone flies.


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Max events per second in build. Prop? Will this help lag with ui?


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> I can say this, with my experience in smart phones. (I root all my friends phones and their friends phones etc... If you use the right combination of rom / kernel / and tweaks. The Charge stands up with the best of them. I have ZERO lag on my Charge with the settings I have. Everything is instant loading, and app install / recovery is next to nothing.


What settings do you have?

I'm on ee4 with lagfix and v6 supercharger with eclipse and my phone is pretty good. Occasional hang ups I guess but pretty good. I'm a little afraid to flash gb, hopefully the release is soon.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm running gummy gbe 2.3, using the ext 4 lagfix, v6 supercharger, 3g booster, and the kernel tweaks. I did all this from a stock recovery, and freshly formatted sd. I had problems with sluggish performance, and battery life until I did this.


----------



## XaeroR35 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lags in these various items:

notification pull down
app drawer sometimes
Switching between apps / screens / launching some apps
gets stuck sometimes typing in the search bar (presumably from live search)
Sometimes things get really bogged down for unknown reasons

I have installed advanced task killer which seems to be helping a little, but I would rather not have to rely on that killing everything off every half hour.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I have no idea why people have lag on this phone. I often wonder what exactly they have installed. I honestly have little to no lag at all.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

My phone has no lag to speak of, and I'm currently just running Gummy GBE 2.3 EP1Q and nothing else atm. I've been dealing with the network team about a reception issue in my area so I want to be able to flash back and forth rather quickly. Even with RFS, Gingerbread is quite snappy, just keep your phone cleaned up, always wipe data, and occasionally backup your sd card, reformat it, and copy everything back on. I've also found that it's good every now and then to let your apps auto-restore instead of always using TB.


----------



## Sep33 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am on GC 1.9.1 and have night lag. My phone is quick and no issues


----------



## BillVanD (Aug 21, 2011)

First post here, sorry to jump in - but this is the reason I came to this forum, my Charge performs horribly. I had a Droid Incredible before the Charge, and was half tempted to go back to it. I suspect that mine might partially be a hardware issue - I seem to "lose" all the apps stored on the SD card every so often. My lag mostly comes from answering the phone, I even had to take off the puzzle-piece lockscreen hoping it would help.

I am getting VZW to replace mine, and the first thing I'm going to do is root it I think. After all the good things I heard about the phone I thought it would be great, now I'm not sold at all.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

BillVanD said:


> First post here, sorry to jump in - but this is the reason I came to this forum, my Charge performs horribly. I had a Droid Incredible before the Charge, and was half tempted to go back to it. I suspect that mine might partially be a hardware issue - I seem to "lose" all the apps stored on the SD card every so often. My lag mostly comes from answering the phone, I even had to take off the puzzle-piece lockscreen hoping it would help.
> 
> I am getting VZW to replace mine, and the first thing I'm going to do is root it I think. After all the good things I heard about the phone I thought it would be great, now I'm not sold at all.


If you've been on stock then that's your problem. Stock just cages the beast within your Charge.


----------



## BillVanD (Aug 21, 2011)

It sounds like it, time to pick a rom and root.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> If you've been on stock then that's your problem. Stock just cages the beast within your Charge.


+ 1

I just flashed imnuts otb kernel and all I have to say is wow... This is seriously quicker and more responsive than any other phone i've seen. I'm getting great results with my current setup.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

My phone is crazy laggy too. I'm running Gummy Charged FE 1.9.1 EE4. Its so laggy that I have to put it down after I press something and wait for it to respond. I don't know what would cause this....but its a good 30 sec after I open an app or something that it actually responds. Even when I have scrolling thru my screens there is a huge delay.

I have tried wiping data/cache/dcache. Should I flash back to stock and start over? I'm just frustrated.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Check through the posts. There's a few suggestions. Going back to completely stock EE4 with PIT, is a good place to start but there are alternatives.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

putney1477 said:


> My phone is crazy laggy too. I'm running Gummy Charged FE 1.9.1 EE4. Its so laggy that I have to put it down after I press something and wait for it to respond. I don't know what would cause this....but its a good 30 sec after I open an app or something that it actually responds. Even when I have scrolling thru my screens there is a huge delay.
> 
> I have tried wiping data/cache/dcache. Should I flash back to stock and start over? I'm just frustrated.


Go to the OP and flash the tweak logcat off update. I was having some redraw issues today, flashed that, now I'm back to the snappy gummy I'm used to!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quasi (Jul 21, 2011)

I would like to add: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233203

Now I had funky behavior after installing this, but then with a reboot and a re-charge yesterday everything has been normal again. So use at your own risk! However responsiveness when running GBE1.9RC2 with the Imnuts Kernel is fantastic! Battery life so far today has not changed.

The only issue I had was yesterday and the battery suddenly discharged, about 40% in 1 or 2 hours. I'm doing a full drain to empty today and keeping track and will udpdate here.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Check through the posts. There's a few suggestions. Going back to completely stock EE4 with PIT, is a good place to start but there are alternatives.


Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> Go to the OP and flash the tweak logcat off update. I was having some redraw issues today, flashed that, now I'm back to the snappy gummy I'm used to!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

